# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  Install Office 2007 Per Run InstallShield

## mehdi13622

سلام
بازم به نظر تکراری میاد ولی چاره چیه
قبل اجرای عمل نصب خواستم Sql server 2000 رو نصب کنم . با همون تابع Doinstallولی پیغام Language رو میده البته برای نصب Sql Server 2005 این مشکل وجود نداره و به راحتی نصب میشه

----------

